# من ابو بحر الى الشاعر تميم البرغوثي



## ابو بحـر (12 مايو 2011)

هذا الرسم كان قد رسمه الشهيد ناجي العلي للشاعر تميم البرغوثي عندما كان صغيرا و انا بدوري صممته له ليخلد و هو عزيز علييه ارجوا من يعرف الشاعر ان يخبره بالتصميم و اترك لكم التعليق


----------

